# Saw These Today….



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Saw these today at Alyth (CPR) Yards in Calgary….


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Three rail track in the fore ground, must be O scale.  

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Nah, dual gauge.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually, that’s a one and a half track siding…..


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

These two liveries are pretty common here in the Kansas City Area. Canada? Maybe not as common.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

For what I found out, CP is extremely short of motive power, and is leasing large quantities of locomotives, from wherever they can get them….


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m sure bnsf could lease out a few. I wish they would bring back the warbonnet scheme


----------

